# Difference between runny nose and normal wet nose?



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Rocko's nose is always really wet, to the point that if I touch it, I get a little wet spot on my finger. It's usually more dry when he first wakes up. Is that normal? I've noticed that sometimes his nose is so wet that the fur between his nose and mouth gets little droplets on it. I'm afraid that might be a runny nose, but he has no other symptoms of being ill - No sneezing, great appetite, very active, normal urine and feces. So is he just a wet-nosed little guy or should I be concerned?


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

As long as there isn't a discolored discharge from the nose he should be fine.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I get the same "wet nose" from my herd (including exactly what you described). I think it is pretty common!


----------

